# Fake louver bit



## pinyonwren (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anybody used a bit such as the one Rockler has in their catalog?I'm needing some new louvers on the outside of the house,but I'm not quite set up just yet.Looking for some pointers.I will be routing WesternRedCedar for the louvers.May make a set of bypass doors also.thanks pat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pinyonwren

It may help if you post the Rockler part number of the bit 


===



pinyonwren said:


> Has anybody used a bit such as the one Rockler has in their catalog?I'm needing some new louvers on the outside of the house,but I'm not quite set up just yet.Looking for some pointers.I will be routing WesternRedCedar for the louvers.May make a set of bypass doors also.thanks pat


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Pat, You are in the hands of one of the best guys here. I will only say, Welcome! 
and i hope that you will post your name, and your profession, Gives us all an idea of who we are talking to


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The bit is here: 

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Wait until it goes on sale to 50% off if you can, it does every once in awhile.


----------



## Charles Krieger (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know if it is limited to my local Rockler store but I just got a sale flyer that gives 40% off on all Rockler bits. Flyer received April 30, 2009. and is good one day only May 9, 2009. Pleasant Hill California Store sent the flyer.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I once really considered getting one of these myself.... until I got a copy of Norm A's plans to create a jig to make louvers. For $80, creating a jig and making actual louvers sounds more like a better option.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pinyonwren

Just one more way to made 
Window Shutters with the tools you have on hand 

How to Make Louvered Doors & Window Shutters - Free Woodworking Plans to Make Louvers

=========


----------

